

UI is the Killer Feature - puns
http://www.usabilitypost.com/post/10-ui-is-the-killer-feature

======
JeremyChase
UI is extremely important, but this article is wrong to say that without it
your product is doomed to fail.

The most obvious example that comes to mind is an xterm window. Even on OSX
any programmer will spend 2/3 of their time looking at text.

Jer

~~~
zenspider
"The most obvious example that comes to mind is an xterm window. Even on OSX
any programmer will spend 2/3 of their time looking at text."

Isn't that an example of _good_ UI? Much like Pages does a good job of giving
you a blank sheet of paper and not much else (initially), Terminal.app does a
good job of giving you a command line and not much else (ever).

~~~
JeremyChase
Ok, my example isn't the best.

The reason it came to mind is that an xterm window is a perfect example of
horrid "UI" that functions beautifully. The interface is often unfriendly with
unexpected results, but you can get a lot done in a short amount of time.

Jer

